# Best resolution gop mode causes double-return when typing, half the time



## LakeCowabunga (Jun 25, 2019)

Using `gop set 12` (1920x1080) at boot is great! Only problem is that it causes the return key to post double about half the time.  This makes it hard to login sometimes, which is my main complaint.  If I use `gop set 6` (1280x1024) instead, everything works perfectly!

Any ideas on why one resolution would work perfectly, and the other have this odd behavior?  And how do I fix it?  Thanks!

Edit:  This apparently only happens on macOS Host (10.14.5).  I just tried it on Windows 10 (1903) Host, and it works perfectly.  Both hosts are using VirtualBox 6.0.8, and FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE Guest.  So it seems to be a problem with the macOS VirtualBox, rather than with the guest OS (FreeBSD).

Edit 2:  So... FreeBSD as a guest on my Mac is rock-solid stable.  The only glitch being the problem with the resolution causing keyboard problems.  Now, on my Windows machine, there isn't any resolution problems, but there IS some kind of networking problems that can sometimes cause the VM to "abort".  Hmm.  Tough choice (not really).  So I'm back to running it on my Mac, but got the bright idea to use `gop set 9` (1600x900) in windowed-mode, instead.  Same aspect ratio (as 1920x1080), but isn't full-screen, and zero problems (so far).  Don't know what to tell ya.  I'd rather (have?) to run in windowed-mode at a slightly lesser resolution, than have to keep planning ahead for the VM to crash (on Win) whenever I'm downloading something moderately long.  It's like Virtual Machines aren't ACTUAL machines, or something...


----------

